# Dory 17 kaufen



## batron (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich schaue mir morgen eine Dory 17 an die ich mir eventuell kaufen möchte. Ich habe so ein  Boot schonmal als Leihboot gefahren und fand es als Angelboot recht geeignet. Das Boot soll vom Zustand gut sein. Ich setze jetzt mal vorraus, dass das stimmt und wollte euch fragen ob  2400 Euro ein fairer Preis ist und worauf ich bei der Besichtigung achten muss. Zum Verkauf steht nur der Rumpf mit Steuerstand + Persenning und bissel Mobilar ( 2 Sitze und Liegematte). Das Boot liegt trocken. 

LG
Tilo


----------



## Marcello88 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Hey - also ich habe eine Dory 11. 3,60 lang und 1,60 breit.
Bin gerade dabei es umzubauen ( anschleifen , neuer Lack , Stühle , Teppich etc )

Habe es zwei mal benutzt und muss sagen das es für die größe sehr sehr stabil auf dem Wasser liegt.


----------



## batron (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Also die Dory 17 ist um die 5m lang und ca. 2m breit. Dass das Boot stabil im Wasser  liegt ,steht ausser Frage, wenn es denn ein ähnliches Boot ist , welches ich mal ausgeliehen hatte.  Ich bin mal gespannt was das Boot für einen Eindruck macht. Letztendlich muss man das für sich selbst entscheiden ob und wieviel man bereit ist dafür zu investieren.Hätte halt gern mehr erfahren über diese Boote, die Informationen im Netz sind irgendwie nicht ganz eindeutig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Zum Preis kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber ich hätte Bedenken, wenn jemand schreibt:" Besichtigung vor Kauf ist selbstverständlich möglich. Das Boot ist ein Dreikieler liegt wie ein Brett im Wasser.Der innen Boden wurde vor zwei Jahren komplett neu gemacht,Ist ein geiles Angel und Bade Boot. Und es muß weichen weil ein größeres boot gekommen ist,ansonsten hätte ich es nicht verkauft."

Lasse dir Bilder zusenden, wie der Boden gemacht wurde, welche Materialien verwendet wurden

Und dann lasse uns mal drüber gucken.


----------



## batron (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Denke nicht das er das dokumentieren kann, vom Erzählen her ist der Kiel neu gemacht und der ganze Schaum im Kielbereich  entfernt und alles neu laminiert worden. Ob es stimmt,wer weiß?


----------



## tomsen83 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Grundsätzlich erstmal glaubwürdig. Wenn die Dinger einmal Wasser ziehen, muss der ganze Boden und Schaum raus.Offenbar hat er das machen müssen. Merkt man auf jeden Fall deutlich am Gewicht.Wenn der so doof war, dass neu auszuschäumen, frag ihn welchen Schaum er verwendet hat.Die meisten preiswerten Lösungen sind wie ein schwamm und du fängst von vorne an.
Achte auf Osmose am Rumpf. Kleine blasen, die beim aufstechen nach Essig riechen. Ist der Spiegel trocken und stabil? Sind spannungsrisse zu erkennen? 
Wenn das alles i.O. Ist, finde ich den Preis für die Schale sehr gut, fast schon nen Schnäppchen für nen Geiles Boot.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Ich schließe mich an, allemal würde ich eher ein neues Boot kaufen, als ein "repariertes".

Die Reparatur eines Gfk Bootes ist nicht einfach und es werden oft nicht funktionierende Materialkombinationen verarbeitet.


----------



## batron (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Habe es mir heute angesehen und es "wirkte" alles sehr solide, der Anstrich nicht so toll, aber das ist das geringste Problem. Heckspiegel , Innenboden  wirkt sehr stabil, der Schaum ist auch komplett raus. Der Rumpf hat auch keine Deformierungen, Risse und Bläschen konnte ich nicht entdecken. Restrisiko ist bei einem Gebrauchtboot immer dabei. So von der Form her finde ich es doch etwas besser als das verlinkte Boot. Ich werde mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Danke erst mal für die Hinweise, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Grüsse
Tilo


----------



## batron (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Das Jakol 510 bin ich glaube ich auch schon gefahren, sind das die Boote die in Altefähr/ Rügen verliehen werden ??


----------



## Marcello88 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Hast du Fotos von dem Boot ?


----------



## batron (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dory 17 kaufen*

Ich hab mich letztendlich gegen den Kauf entschieden, ist zu breit. Ich bekomme es nicht  in meine Garage und mein möglicher Liegeplatz ist auch recht knapp bemessen. Hinzu kommt dass ich ich selbstständig bin und zum basteln eigentlich  keine Zeit habe. Gestern kam auch noch Post vom Finanzamt mit den Ergebnissen der Betriebsprüfung aus dem letzten Jahr. Da musste ich erstmal einen kurzen nehmen. Prost :vik:


----------

